# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Φάρμακα, ψυχοθεραπεία & ύπνος

## vince

http://raubolt.blogspot.com/2007/12/medication-vs-psychotherapy.html

http://www.mindsite.com/blog/2008/08/05/meds-vs-psychotherapy

http://bodyandhealth.canada.com/channel_section_details.asp?text_id=2911&amp;chann el_id=11&amp;relation_id=26256

http://www.schizophrenia.com/meds.html

http://mentalhealth.about.com/cs/psychopharmacology/a/antipsy.htm

http://www.mombu.com/medicine/medicine/t-do-not-suddenly-stop-taking-any-psychiatric-medication-psychosis-psychiatric-diet-crisis-allergies-2270785.html

http://health.yahoo.com/depression-medications/should-i-stop-taking-my-depression-medicine/healthwise--zx3018.html3

Μοιράζομαι τς εξής σημεία από τα παραπάνω άρθρα.

-Οι ασθενείς με καλύτερη οικονομική κατάσταση επέλεγαν την ψυχοθεραπεία.
-Τα φάρμακα έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί σαν πρώτη βοήθεια σε περιπτώσεις όπως βαριές καταθλίψεις, μανιοκατάθλιψη και ψυχώσεις.
-Στο ένα άκρο οι ειδικοί ψυχικής υγείας αποδίδουν την αίτια των προβλημάτων σε χημικές ανισορροπίες του εγκεφάλου.
-Στο άλλο άκρο του φάσματος υπάρχει η αντίληψη του ότι όλα τα ψυχικά προβλήματα είναι ψυχολογικής/ συναισθηματικής φύσης.
-Η ψυχοθεραπεία έχει επίδραση σε διάφορες δραστηριότητες του εγκεφάλου.
-Η ανθρώπινη συνείδηση είναι ελαστική.
-Οι παρενέργειες ισχυρών φαρμάκων, όπως τα αντιψυχωτικά, είναι το μεγαλύτερο εμπόδιο για την υγιή εξέλιξη της θεραπείας του ασθενή.
-Τα αντιψυχωτικά δεν παρεμβαίνουν στην ελεύθερη βούληση αλλά στην λογική επεξεργασία σκέψης.
-Η άμεση διακοπή των αντιψυχωτικών φαρμάκων έχει αρνητικά αποτελέσματα.
-Το ίδιο ισχύει και για \"ελαφρύτερα\" είδη ψυχοφαρμάκων, όπως τα αντικαταθλιπτικά, σε διαφορετική εκδοχή όμως.

********

Θα κάνω μια λογική ανάλυση, εφόσον βέβαια τα αντιψυχωτικά (έστω και σε χαμηλή δόση) με έχουν βοηθήσει σε αυτό. Βεβαία κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη αυτό που με έχει βοηθήσει περισσότερο είναι η κοινωνική αλληλεπίδραση και το ότι δεν τράβηξα τον δρόμο της απομόνωσης. Ούτε φάρμακα δηλαδή, ούτε ψυχοθεραπείες. Ανθρώπινη επαφή και αποδοχή κατά κύριον λόγο. Άλλωστε με γονιδιακά κριτήρια δεν έχω να αναδείξω χτυπητά παραδείγματα. Δεν υπάρχει σαφής ένδειξη δηλαδή ότι έχω κληρονομήσει κάποια ασθένεια από το οικογενειακό υπόβαθρο. 

Επειδή δεν είμαι ερευνητής κατά επάγγελμα, θα μιλήσω με προσωπικά κριτήρια και με γνώμονα τις δικές μου εμπειρίες. Θα κάνω λόγο για μια ανθρώπινη ιδιότητα \"κλειδί\". Τον ύπνο
Αρχίζω λοιπόν :)

Ας ξεκινήσω από τις πρώτες παιδικές αναμνήσεις, τις οποίες έχω φυλαγμένες μέσα μου ως αμυδρές και αφηρημένες εμπειρίες. Μια από τις πρώτες \"ύποπτες\" αναμνήσεις είναι ένα όνειρο. Δεν μπορώ να κατανοήσω αν αυτό υπήρξε όνειρο στον ύπνο ή στον ξύπνιο, όμως μπορώ να το συσχετίσω πιο συγκεκριμένα με τον \"προβληματικό\" ύπνο που είχα κατά καιρούς από μικρός. Για μερικές περιόδους μάλιστα θα έλεγα πως ο μη ικανοποιητικός ύπνος μου έχει υπάρξει εμπόδιο και για τον ξύπνιο μου..

Τονίζω αυτό επομένως (ανήσυχος ύπνος) και το συσχετίζω με την φύση ή την εξέλιξη των προβλημάτων. Η wikipedia αναφέρει το εξής αρκετά σημαντικό (και κλειδί ίσως για να καταλάβουμε πολλά) -&gt; The purposes of sleep are only partly clear and are the subject of intense research.

Ο ύπνος δεν είναι ακριβώς η μισή ζωή μας (με στατιστικές παραμέτρους είναι το ένα τρίτο αυτής). Όμως από όσο έχω διαβάσει και από άλλα μέλη εδώ μέσα ο ανήσυχος, διαταραγμένος ή ελλιπής ύπνος είναι συχνό φαινόμενο σε ανθρώπους με ιδιαίτερες ευαισθησίες.

Όνειρα δεν έχω σταματήσει να βλέπω, ακόμα και κάτω από την επήρεια του risperdal (το οποίο λαμβάνω άλλωστε σε αρκετά χαμηλή δόση..). Βέβαια τα όνειρα έχουν υπάρξει αρκετές φορές παράγωγο ενός υγιούς ύπνου. Τα πρωινά που ξυπνάω ευδιάθετος θα έχω δει προηγουμένως στον ύπνο μου κάποιο όνειρο (όχι απαραίτητα ευχάριστο αλλά παραγωγικό - το τονίζω αυτό).

Τα όνειρα στον ύπνο πιθανώς να έχουν σημαντική ιδιότητα. Ίσως να κατευθύνουν την παραγωγικότητα του εγκεφάλου, ο οποίος από όσο έχω διαβάσει λειτουργεί διαρκώς μέχρι και το τέλος.

Ανέκαθεν παρομοίαζα τον εγκέφαλο με ένα λαβύρινθο. Για την ιατρική κοινότητα (η οποία βέβαια έχει κάνει απίστευτη πρόοδος και ανακαλύψεις σε τέτοια θέματα) ίσως να είναι ο τελευταίος σταθμός. Αν δηλαδή αποδειχθεί κάποτε ότι όλα είναι κατά βάση παράγωγα εγκεφαλικής λειτουργίας ίσως να αλλάξουν πολλά στον τρόπο με τον οποίο βλέπουμε τους εαυτούς μας και τον κόσμο.

Είχα διάθεση ξυπνώντας σήμερα (και αφού είδα όνειρο μετά από καιρό - χωρίς μάλιστα να είναι παραδεισένιο..:) να μοιραστώ τις σκέψεις μου και να θέσω μερικά ερωτήματα..

Θα τελειώσω την εισαγωγή του θέματος με μια ερώτηση.

Πόσο φυσικά αντιλαμβανόμαστε τα πράγματα με πρωταρχικά κριτήρια (δραστηριότητα, φαγητό, ύπνος) και πόσο εξελικτικά φαίνονται όταν συνδέουμε την εγκεφαλική λειτουργία με την περιβαλλοντολογική αλληλεπίδραση?

Σκέφτομαι άρα υπάρχω.

----------


## vince

Να αναφέρω βέβαια πως το βασικό μήνυμα που περνάω είναι πως καταρχάς δεν πρέπει να κλείνει ο καθένας την πόρτα στους υπόλοιπους ανθρώπους. Από εκεί άλλωστε ξεκινάει και η βοήθεια, είτε είναι μέσω φαρμάκων (αποδοχή για λήψη του φαρμάκου) είτε είναι για στενότερη παρέμβαση, ψυχοθεραπεία κτλ. (θεραπεία που βασίζεται στην εμπειρία).

Θα ήμουν εντελώς λάθος αν αγνοούσα ακόμα και την εκδοχή της online ψυχοθεραπείας που έχω λάβει ως μερική παρέμβαση μέχρι να φτάσω σε ένα πιο συνειδητό επίπεδο.

Η βοήθεια (όπως και η αντίθετη έννοια της βοήθειας) ξεκινάει καταρχάς από τους ανθρώπους.

----------


## weird

Σίγουρα, ο περιβαλλοντικός παράγοντας είναι εξαιρετικά σημαντικός.
Μεγάλο μέρος της εξέλιξής μας σχετίζεται με το περιβάλλον όπου ζούμε. 
Άλλο το να υπάρχεις και απλά να λειτουργείς( ατομικισμός, πρωταρχικές ανάγκες) , κι άλλο το να επικοινωνείς μέσα από ουσιαστικές σχέσεις.


Είπες τις δύο μαγικές λέξεις. Ανθρώπινη επαφή και αποδοχή.

Ξέρεις, έχω ακούσει την άποψη, από εκπρόσωπο του ψυχιατρικού κλάδου τον οποίο εκτιμώ σαν επιστήμονα, ότι ειδικά οι ψυχώσεις σχετίζονται με την ύπαρξη ενός μη αποδεκτικού , απέναντι στο άτομο, περιβάλλοντος, το οποίο το άτομο αναπλάθει τελικά μέσα στο μυαλό του. 
Αυτό σε συνδυασμό με κάποια γενετική προδιάθεση, αλλά όχι πάντα. 

Τα όνειρα και ο ύπνος είναι πολύ σημαντικοί παράγοντες της ψυχικής μας υγείας. Ονειρα μπορεί να βλέπουμε μεν, να μην τα θυμόμαστε. 
Σε εμένα, έχω την αίσθηση ότι τα όνειρα κάνουν πιο πλούσιο και ποιοτικό τον ύπνο μου. Όταν πάλι είναι ταραγμένα, με αποφορτίζουν από εσωτερικές εντάσεις. 

Ο καλός ύπνος είναι σαν την καλή διατροφή. Ωστόσο δεν έχουν όλοι οι οργανισμοί την ίδια ανάγκη ημερησίως. 

Η αναδρομή στα παιδικά χρόνια, τότε που ήμαστε άγραφοι από βιώματα, νομίζω είναι βασική για κάθε ψυχική νόσο. Πολλά νήματα ξεκινούν από εκεί. 

Η εγκεφαλική και σωματική λειτουργία, είναι για μένα σαν δυο πίνακες, που πάνω τους αποτυπώνονται όλα τα δεδομένα που αφορούν τον άνθρωπο σε βιολογική δομή. 
Ωστόσο, ως υλικό κομμάτι, έχει τα όριό του.
Πάντα υπάρχουν έννοιες μη υλικά προσδιορίσιμες σε απόλυτο βαθμό.
Μια από τις έννοιες που έχει προβληματίσει πολύ τους ειδικούς του χώρου, είναι το συναίσθημα. 

Στο ερώτημά σου, απαντώ, μόνο όταν οριοθετήσουμε και κατανοήσουμε τον εαυτό όχι ως αυτόνομη μονάδα αλλά ως επιμέρους σύστημα ενός κόσμου και ενός περιβάλλοντος, ανοίγουμε διάπλατα την πόρτα στην ψυχική υγεία.

( Χωρίς να αναιρείται η αξία ενός ειδικού ή μιας φαρμακευτικής αγωγής).

Επίσης, σου απαντώ « αισθάνομαι, άρα υπάρχω».


:)
Και ναι, οι άνθρωποι, όταν απλώνουν τα χέρια ο ένας στον άλλο, μοιάζουν με τσακμακόπετρες που ακουμπούν η μια την άλλη για να βγάλουν την σπίθα.

----------


## weird

Μου άρεσε ακόμα που έθεσες την \"αντίθετη έννοια της βοήθειας\".
Κι αυτό, απο τους ανρθώπους ξεκινά. 

Εκεί πια αντί για τσακμακόπετρες που παράγουν φως, γινόμαστε πλημμύρες, σεισμοί, καταστροφές και όλα τα σκοτεινά σημεία του ορίζοντα και της φύσης.

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Σίγουρα, ο περιβαλλοντικός παράγοντας είναι εξαιρετικά σημαντικός.
> Μεγάλο μέρος της εξέλιξής μας σχετίζεται με το περιβάλλον όπου ζούμε.
> 
> *Σωστά και θα έλεγα πως η ανθρώπινη εξέλιξη βασίζεται κυρίως στο περιβάλλον γιατί μέσα από αυτό αναπλάθεται η ταυτότητα αλλά και η δυνατότητα. Φύση και εξέλιξη βρίσκονται σε μια διαρκή αλληλεπίδραση, όπως τα συναισθήματα και οι σκέψεις.* 
> 
> Άλλο το να υπάρχεις και απλά να λειτουργείς( ατομικισμός, πρωταρχικές ανάγκες) , κι άλλο το να επικοινωνείς μέσα από ουσιαστικές σχέσεις.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Ξέρεις, έχω ακούσει την άποψη, από εκπρόσωπο του ψυχιατρικού κλάδου τον οποίο εκτιμώ σαν επιστήμονα, ότι ειδικά οι ψυχώσεις σχετίζονται με την ύπαρξη ενός μη αποδεκτικού , απέναντι στο άτομο, περιβάλλοντος, το οποίο το άτομο αναπλάθει τελικά μέσα στο μυαλό του. 
> Αυτό σε συνδυασμό με κάποια γενετική προδιάθεση, αλλά όχι πάντα.


Με προβλημάτισε η παραπάνω άποψη ...

Σαφώς και ένας ειδικός κάτι ξέρει παραπάνω αναλογίζοντας βέβαια ότι έχει εξετάσει πολλές περιπτώσεις..

Η λέξη ανάπλαση ήχησε δυνατά μέσα μου..το ομολογώ..

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by vince_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Ξέρεις, έχω ακούσει την άποψη, από εκπρόσωπο του ψυχιατρικού κλάδου τον οποίο εκτιμώ σαν επιστήμονα, ότι ειδικά οι ψυχώσεις σχετίζονται με την ύπαρξη ενός μη αποδεκτικού , απέναντι στο άτομο, περιβάλλοντος, το οποίο το άτομο αναπλάθει τελικά μέσα στο μυαλό του. 
> Αυτό σε συνδυασμό με κάποια γενετική προδιάθεση, αλλά όχι πάντα.
> 
> ...


Βασικά είχα διαβάει το προηγούμενο μήνυμά σου, οπότε και σου απαντώ πάνω σε εκείνο.
Ορίστε κάποια ενδιαφέροντα άρθρα που βρήκα κάνοντας μια μικρή έρευνα για τις ψυχώσεις. 

http://acro-archive.bedroomlan.org/clubs/Psycho/224


Ενδογενεις ψυχωσεις

Ο αυστηρα ψυχιατρικος ορος για τις ενδογενεις ψυχωσεις τις περιγραφει
σαν σοβαρες ψυχικες διαταραχες με σοβαρη μειωση της αντικειμενικης
εκτιμησης της πραγματικοτητας, καταστασεις φρενοβλαβεις με την εννοια
οτι ολο το συστημα της πραγματικοτητας παραμορφωνεται...

Οι ενδογενεις ψυχωσεις αποτελουν ενα μυστηριο για την ψυχιατρικη, δεν
εχουν βρεθει ακομα οι αιτιες που να εξηγουν την εμφανιση τους, ουτε και
οι θεραπευτικες αγωγες δινουν παντα τα καλυτερα αποτελεσματα. Διαφερουν
απο τις οργανικες ψυχωσεις ως προς την αιτιολογια, οι οργανικες ψυχωσεις
συναντουν την εμφανισης τους σε ανατομικοπαθολογικες ή βιοχημικες
αλλοιωσεις και βλαβες και εχουν εναν περισσοτερο ιατρικο προσανατολισμο
αντιθετα με τις ενδογενεις ψυχωσεις που -οπως φανερωνει και η λεξη- οι
αιτιες προερχονται εκ των \'εσω\' ,απο τα βαθη της ψυχης...

οργανικες ψυχωσεις ενδογενεις ψυχωσεις
------------------------------------------------------------------------
οι διανοητικες ανεπαρκειες τα καταθλιπτικα συνδρομα
οι ανοιες οι δυσθυμιες
ο αλκοολισμος-τα συνδρομα εξαρτησης η σχιζοφρενεια
συστηματικα παραλληρηματα

Στην παρουσιαση αυτη θα ασχοληθουμε με τις ενδογενεις ψυχωσεις :
η ολη εργασια θα ολοκληρωθει σε 3-4 μηνυματα οπου θα αναλυθουν ολες οι
μορφες των ενδογενων ψυχωσεων

μυνημα 1
--------

Η σχιζοφρενεια
--------------

Ενας καθολικος ορισμος για την σχιζοφρενεια ειναι εργο δυσκολο και
μαλλον δεν θα καταφερει να δωσει πληρη περιγραφη.Προκειτε ομως για μια
βαθια διαχωριστικη κατασταση που συνυπαρχουν ποικιλα
συναισθηματα.Αλλωστε ο διαχωρισμος ειναι το κοινο στοιχειο που
χαρακτηριζει και τις 4 γνωστες μορφες σχιζοφρενειας οπως παρατηρησε ο
Bleuler δηλ. την απλη, την παρανοειδη την κατατονικη και την
ηβηφρενικη.Η Αμερ. ψυχιατρικη εταιρια επελεξε τον κατωθι ορισμο
-αποδεκτο και παγκοσμιως-:

\" η σχιζοφρενεια αποτελει μια μεγαλη κατηγορια που περιλαμβανει μια
ομαδα απο ψυχοπαθολογικες εκδηλωσεις, που χαρακτηριζονται απο
διαταραχες της σκεψης ,του συναισθηματος και της συμπεριφορας.
Οι διαταραχες της σκεψης εκφραζονται με μια σοβαρη παραμορφωση της
πραγματικοτητας και των εννοιων που οδηγουν σε παρερμηνειες και
μερικες φορες εμφανιση παραληρητικων ιδεων και ψευδαισθησεων.
Οι διαταραχες του συναισθηματος περιλαμβανουν αμφιθυμικες ,περιεργες
και απροσφορες συναισθηματικες απαντησεις οπως και απωλεια της
ψυχοσυναλλακτικοτητας. Την συμπεριφορα χαρακτηριζει πολλες φορες η
αποσυρση, η επαναγωγη (συνηθως σε παιδικα προτυπα) και η
παραδοξοτητα\"..

οπως βλεπουμε η παραπανω αποψη αποτελει ενα καθαρα περιγραφικο μοντελο
της παθησης και αυτο γιατι η αιτιολογηση της ασθενειας συναντα ποικιλια
αιτιων λογω της πολυπλοκοτητας που εχει η σχιζοφρενικη ψυχωση.

Η σχιζοφρενεια απανταται σε ολες τις περιοχες και ολους τους
πολιτισμους, προσβαλει και τα δυο φυλα και ειναι σημαντικο να τονισουμε
οτι εμφανιζεται σε νεαρα ατομα.(το 60% των νοσηλευομενων ειναι κατω των
35 ετων). Επισης σχεδον ολο το συνολο των ασθενων που εισαγωνται στα
καταλληλα νοσοκομεια ειναι απο 15 εως 40 ετων... Αξιζει να σημειωσουμε
οτι εχουμε και σχιζοφρενικες εικονες πιο πρωιμες ή οψιμες. Αναφερουμε
την παιδικη περιπτωση που περιγραφικε απο τον ιταλο ψυχιατρο S.De
Sanctis σε παιδια ηλικιας 8 ετων.

Υπολογισμοι δειχνουν οτι οι πιθανοτητες εμφανισης της νοσου στο καθενα
μας ειναι 1.2 % μεχρι τα 45. Τελος υπολογιζεται οτι 15-25 νεογεννητα στα
1000 θα εμφανισουν καποια στιγμη στην ζωη τους σχιζοφρενικες τασεις.


A ι τ ι ο λ ο γ ι α - κλινικες εικονες

...η αιτιολογηση της παθησης ειναι ακομα αγνωστη, υπαρχουν αρκετες
θεωριες και φαινεται πως η εναρξη της νοσου εππιρεαζεται απο πολλους
παραγοντες (κοινωνικους, εργασιακους, ψυχολογικους κλπ)...
Ερευνες εχουν δειξει οτι ειναι σχεδον σιγουρο πως η κληρονομικοτητα
παιζει σπουδαιο ρολο. Πραγματι η συχνοτητα εμφανισης σε οικογενειες με
αναλογο ιστορικο ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερη απο εκεινες που δεν εχουν, η
διαφορα μαλιστα ειναι τεραστια.

Φαινεται ακομα πως και η διαπλαση παιζει σημαντικο ρολο στην εμφανιση
της νοσολογικης εικονας. Πραγματι ,αν ο κοντοχοντρος που απο πλευρας
χαρακτηρα ειναι κυριως επιμονος προδιατιθεται στην μανιοκαταθλιπτικη
ψυχωση , ο λεπτοσωμος που απο πλευρας χαρακτηρα ειναι εδω εσωστρεφης,
προδιατιθεται στην σχιζοφρενεια.

Αναφερομαστε αμεσως στην σχιζοθυμια σαν προνοσηρη προσωπικοτητα :

(σχιζοθυμια και σχιζοειδια ειναι οροι που δειχνουν στιγμες της
προσωπικοτητας και του χαρακτηρα, ειδικοτερα σχιζοθυμια ειναι μια
ποικιλια του φυσιολογικου χαρακτηρα ,ενω σχιζοειδια ειναι ο τονισμος
ορισμενων πτυχων του χαρακτηρα...)

Ο σχιζοθυμικος ειναι φοβικος, κλεινεται στον εαυτο του και τεινει
πολυ στην reverie. ( reverie ,που σημαινει ονειροποληση , φαντασια,
εννουμε μια ταση για την επιλυση των επιθυμιων με ανεπικοινωνητες
,ψυχρες και ποικιλες φαντασιωσεις.Συχνα ο ασθενης μιλα μονος του,
ονειροπολει ενω μερικες φορες εμφανιζονται καταθλιπτικα συνδρομα).

Η παθηση μπορει να αρχισει ειτε με οξυ ειτε με αργο και δολιο τροπο.
Η αργη εναρξη χαρακτηριζεται απο τις λεγομενες προσχιζοφρενικες φασεις
κατα την διαρκεια των οποιων ,συνανταται μια εντονοποιηση των
σχιζοθυμικων και σχιζοειδων χαρακτηριστικων, το ατομο γινεται ολο και
πιο κλειστο και μερικες φορες εγκαταλειπεται στον αυτισμο.(με τον ορο
αυτισμο, εννουμε μια συμπεριφορα του ατομου που χαρακτηριζεται απο μιαν
αναδιπλωση στον ευατο του, απο ενα σκεπτικο ξεκομμενο απο την
πραγματικοτητα και απο την κυριαρχια της εσωτερικης ζωης, αξιζει να
σημειωθει οτι το αυτιστικο παιδι δεν παρουσιαζει μειωμενο δεικτη
νοημοσυνης ,μερικες φορες μαλιστα το αντιθετο.Το ατομο ζει σε εναν
ιδιωτικο κοσμο και εκει συνηθως εμφανιζονται τα παραλληρηματα που
συχνα συναντουνται στις σχιζοφρενικες και οχι μονο καταστασεις)...

Σε μερικες περιπτωσεις η εναρξη της νοσου μπορει να οδηγησει σε αλλες
νοσολογικες εικονες οπως η υστερια, η μανιωδης νευρωση, οι κατθλιψεις
και οι ηβηφρενικες εκδηλωσεις.
-----------
Επειδη προκειτε για μια σχιζοφρενικη εικονα, αναφερομαστε αμεσως στην
η β η φ ρ ε ν ε ι α. Με αυτο τον ορο αναφερομαστε σε μια εικονα που
χαρακτηριζεται απο διαταραχες της συμπεριφορας ,οπως η ευερεθιστικοτητα
, η συνυπαρξη αντιθετων συναισθηματων και μια συμπεριφορα αντιδρασης
προς το περιβαλλον, αλλα τα στοιχεια του βαθους ειναι σχιζοφρενικου
τυπου. Τονιζουμε κυριως την αμφιταλαντευομενη συμπεριφορα προς την
οικογενεια, την επιθετικη παρορμηση (μερικες φορες) και την απομονωτικη
συμπεριφορα.
Τα νεαρα ατομα που προσβαλονται και που ειναι συνηθως εξυπνα και
ευσυνειδητα αρχιζουν να παρουσιαζουν αποτομη μειωση των επιδοσεων στο
σχολειο ή στην εργασια και αναπτυσουν περιεργες παρανοικες ιδεες και
ετσι καταληγουν για θεραπεια. Χαρακτηριστικο ειναι η αποτομη αλλαγη
της συμπεριφορας.Η παθηση εξελισεται για χρονια χωρις θεραπεια και η
αποδιοργανωση της προσωπικοτητας ειναι βαθια...
Ενας αλλος τροπος εναρξης ειναι αυτος που αντιπροσωπευεται απο
συχγυτικες ονειρικες εικονες. Υπαρχουν παραληρητικες καταστασεις,
ψευδαισθησης και κυριαρχει ενα συναισθημα συντελειας του κοσμου ή
καποιας επερχομενης καταστροφης...

----------


## weird

Συνέχεια του άρθρου


Στη κ α τ α τ ο ν ι κ η μορφη εμφανιζεται μια εντονη
ψυχοκινητικη κατασταση ή μια πληρη ανακοπη καθε δραστηριοτητας. Συχνα
εμφανιζονται παρανοικες ιδεες ή και ψευδαισθησεις. Οι ασθενεις
εναλλασονται απο την ψυχοκινητικη δραστηριοτητα στην ψυχοκινητικη
αναστολη και η παθηση χρηζει εντατικης παρακολουθησης διοτι αποτελει
κινδυνο για την ζωη...
Στην α π λ η μορφη τα πραγματα ειναι πιο απλα. Δεν υπαρχουν
εντυπωσιακα συμπτωματακαι οι αρρωστοι διακρινονται για την αδιαφορια
τους, την ελλειψη ενεργειας &amp; πρωτοβουλιων , παρουσιαζονται
καταθλιπτικοι και χωρις διαθεση και συχνα αποτυγχανουν στην εργασια
τους.Η διαγνωση ειναι δυσκολη απο τις αλλες ψυχοπαθητικες καταστασεις
οπως και η διακριση καθως τα συμπτωματα ειναι προβληματικα.

Στην π α ρ α ν ο ε ι δ η μορφη κυριαρχει η παρανοικη συμπτωματολογια
και οι ψευδαισθησεις. Εμφανιζεται πολυ αργοτερα σε μεγαλη ηλικια (ανω
των 40) και ειναι διαπυστωμενο οτι τα 80% της νοσου τουλαχιστον μια φορα
στην διαδρομη της ασθενειας εμφανιστικε παρανοικη συμπτωματολογια.
Συνηθως δεν προκαλει σοβαρες αλλοιωσεις της προσωπικοτητας και της
διανοητικη ικανοτητας...

εξελιξη της νοσου
-----------------
Γενικα οι οξειες φασεις δεν αφηνουν σημαντικες αλλοιωσεις σε σχεση με
την αργη και χρονια εξελιξη μετα την θεραπεια...Η σχιζοφρενεια
εξελισεται με υποτροπες ή χρονια και σταδιακα. Ο ασθενης εχει 75%
πιθανοτητες να βγει τελειως ελευθερος συμπτωματων οταν νοσηλευεται για
1η φορα . Οι προοπτικες για το μελλον ειναι οι ακολουθες:
α) να υποτροπιαση και να επαναεισαχθει στο νοσοκομειο μεσα στον πρωτο
χρονο με πιθανοτητες 15%
β) να αποκατασταθει στην προ της αρρωστιας κατασταση και να παραμεινει
χωρις συμπτωματα περιπου για 8-10 χρονια με πιθανοτητες 20%
γ) να παραμεινει ελευθερος συμπτωματων μετα τον πρωτο χρονο με πιθ. 27%
δ) να παρουσιαζει συχνες υποτροπες που συνηθως μετα την 3η να υποστει
αλλοιωσεις χωρις θεραπεια με πιθ. 35-40%

Στα πρωτα δυο χρονια της νοσου μπορει κανεις να ελπιζει για αυτοματη
αποδρομη, μετα απο χρονια συνεχους παθησης ομως αυτο ειναι πρακτικα
αδυνατο.
Στο θεραπευτικο επιπεδο , την καλυτερη θεραπεια παρουσιαζει η
κατατονικη μορφη.Αντιθετα η ηβηφρενικη σχιζοφρενεια ειναι η χειροτερη
απο πλευρα θεραπειας με συχνες υποτροπες. Στην παρανοικη μορφη ειναι
μικρες οι πιθανοτητες πληρους θεραπειας αλλα αυτη η μορφη δεν επιφερει
σοβαρες αλλοιωσεις στους ασθενεις οι οποιοι και παρουσιαζουν το
μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο κοινωνικης αποκαταστασης...




Οι ενδογενεις ( ή αλλιως λειτουργικες ψυχωσεις ) αποτελουν σημερα ενα
μυστηριο για την ψυχιατρικη. Δεν εχουν βρεθει οι αιτιες που συνηγορουν
στην εμφανιση μιας τοσο σοβαρης και παραμορφωτικης εικονας για την
πραγματικοτητα. Πολλες θεωριες και πολλες ερευνες εχουν γινει σε δημοσια
και ιδωτικα ψυχιατρικα νοσοκομεια, σε ινστιτουτα ψυχικης υγειας, και σε
ερευνητικα κεντρα. Δεν εχουμε ομως μεχρι σημερα καμια σιγουρη αποδειξη
για το ποιοι λογοι πραγματικα συντρεχουν στην εμφανιση μιας ψυχωσικης
εικονας.

Αν και ο \"πολεμος\" αναμεσα στην οργανικη ψυχιατρικη και την
ΜΗ-οργανικη ψυχιατρικη υπαρχει ακομα, εντουτοις φαινετε πως η
κυριαρχουσα ταση ειναι αυτη της οργανικης ψυχιατρικης. Δηλ. των θεωριων
εκεινων που διατεινονται οτι ακομα και σε αυτες τις ενδογενεις ψυχωσεις
υπαρχει καποια οργανικη αιτια. Αντιθετα η μη-οργανικη ψυχιατρικη, μεσα
απο ψυχοδυναμικες θεωριες, κινησεις αντιψυχιατρικης και ψυχοκοινωνικου
τυπου προσεγγισεις, επιμενει πως η ενδογενης μελαγχολια, η σχιζοφρενια
και η μανιοκαταθλιψη εχουν εναν καθαρα ψυχολογικο χαρακτηρα σαφως
επηρεαζομενο απο τις σχεσεις και τις δομες, τις εμπειριες και τα βιωματα
που κανεις αναπατυσει μεσα στον κοινωνικο περιγυρο (οικογενεια &amp;
κοινωνια) με τον οποιο ερχεται σε στενη επαφη και επικοινωνια.

Τα τελευταια νεα γυρω απο την σχιζοφρενια αφορουν την εμφανιση του
Clozapine και του Prozac δυο σχετικα νεων αντιψυχωτικων φαρμακων και
τις ερευνες γυρω απο την λειτουργια του εγκεφαλου μεσω συγχρονων
τεχνολογικων μεθοδων. Θα αναφερθω εδω με καθαρα ενημερωτικο τροπο
πανω στις νεες αυτες εξελιξεις στην αναλυση και την λειτουργια του
εγκεφαλου.

CAT scan
----------
Ενδιαφερον παρουσιαζει η αναπτυξη μιας νεας τεχνικης ανιχνευσης
περιοχων του εγκεφαλου ονοματι CAT scan ( Computarized Axial Tomography
) ενα ειδος ακτινων Χ που ανιχνευει την δομη και την κατασκευη τμηματων
του ενεργου εγκεφαλου. Καποιες ερευνες εχουν δειξει οτι οι σχιζοφρενεις
ασθενεις παρουσιαζουν εναν καπως πιο αυξημενο αριθμο μη-φυσιολογικης
δομης του εγκεφαλου απο οτι στους μη-σχιζοφρενεις ιδιας ηλικιας.Ομως
αυτο δεν αληθευει για ολους τους σχιζοφρενεις ουτε για ολους τους μη
πασχοντες απο σχιζοφρενεια.

PET scan
-----------
Mια ακομα πιο συγχρονη μεθοδος ειναι η PET scan (Position Emission
Tomography). Mε την μεθοδο αυτη μπορουμε να παρουμε στοιχεια για τις
μεταβολες συγκεκριμενων περιοχων του εγκεφαλου συμπεριλαμβανομενων και
περιοχων βαθυα μεσα στον εγκεφαλο, αγνωστες και πιθανον συνδεδεμενες με
περιοχες που συντελουν στην γεννηση συναισθηματων, εικονων κλπ κλπ.
Σημερα η μεθοδος αυτη βρισκεται ακομα σε πρωιμο σταδιο αλλα φαινετε πως
μπορει να μας δωσει σημαντικα στοιχεια για την λειτουργια και την δομη
του εγκαφαλου.


Μερικες ακομα συγχρονες μεθοδοι που αναπτυσονται ωστε να μας δωσουν
πληροφοριες η\' να μας βοηθησουν να κατανοησουμε καλυτερα την
σχιζοφρενικη ψυχωση ειναι η μεθοδος MRI ( Magnetic Resonable Imaging)
που δινει μετρησεις γυρω απο το μαγνητικο στρωμα διαφορων ουσιων του
εγκεφαλου, η μεθοδος RCBF (Regional Cerebral Blood Flow) οπου ενα
ραδιενεργο αεριο διοχετευεται μεσω εισπνοης στον εγκεφαλο και αναλογα με
τον βαθμο απποροφησης η\' εξαφανισης περνουμε πληροφοριες γυρω απο τις
διανοητικες λειτουργιες του εγκεφαλου σε συγκεκριμενες περιοχες και η
μεθοδος EEG ( computerized electroencephalogram ) μεσω του οποιου
παρατηρουμε διαφορες εναλλαγες ηλεκτρικων ρευματων του εγκεφαλου...

Ολες οι παραπανω μεθοδοι βρισκονται ακομα σε αναπτυξη και παρολλο που
υπαρχουν θεωριες γυρω απο την οργανικη δυσλειτουργια καποιων τμηματων
του εγκεφαλου, εντουτοις δεν εχουν δωσει μεχρι σημερα πειστικες
αποδειξεις για την υπαρξη καποιας ανατομικοπαθολογικης βλαβης...

----------


## weird

Και τέλος, το πολύ ενδιαφέρον, κατά την άποψή μου :

Νεουπαρξισμος και ψυχοθεραπεια
------------------------------

Παρα το γεγονος οτι υπαρχουν στην ψυχιατρικη φιλολογια αρκετα και
ενδιαφεροντα φιλοσοφικα και υπαρξιστικα ρευματα, και αυτο γιατι η
ψυχιατρικη πρωτα απο ολα ειναι πρεπει να ειναι μια μελετη του ανθρωπου,
του ψυχισμου του και των αναζητησεων του, διαλεξα να παρουσιασω εδω ισως
την πιο αντιλεγομενη φυσιογνωμια στο χωρο της νεουπαρξιστικης
Ψυχιατρικης. Την θεωρια του ψυχιατρου RONALD D. LAING και των συνεργατων
του που στιγματισαν το κινημα της Αντιψυχιαρικης.

Οι αποψεις του Laing για την φυση και την παθογενεια της
σχιζοφρενειας κατεκλυσαν στην δεκαετια του \'60 τον τυπο, ενεπνευσαν
μια σειρα απο \"πρωτοπορειακα\" κινηματογραφικα εργα ( \"στη φωλια του
Κουκου \" ) αλλα και δεχτηκαν την αυστηρη κριτικη αλλων ερευνητων.

Οι αποψεις του Laing για την σχιζοφρενεια διαμορφθηκαν απο την
πολυχρονη και μακρα του πειρα με τους γονεις σχιζοφρενων και εχουν
εκτεθει σε τρια βιβλια του.

Για τον Laing η σχιζοφρενεια αποτελει μια κατασταση αμυνας που
υιοθετει το ατομο προκειμενου να τα βγαλει περα με εναν κοσμο που
απειλει να τον εξουθενωσει με τις παραλογες και αντιφατικες του
απαιτησεις. Σχιζοφρενης γινεται εκεινος που στα παιδικα του χρονια
εμποδιστικε να αναπτυξει τον πραγματικο του ευατο και αναγκαστικε με την
προτροπη των αλλων -της οικογενειας και της κοινωνιας του- να
καλλιεργησει μεσα του εναν αλλο ψευτικο ευατο που δεν ανταποκρινεται
στις δικες του αναγκες αλλα στις φιλοδοξιες και στις απαιτησεις των
αλλων και του περιβαλλοντος.

Ετσι το ατομο αναγκαζεται απο κει και περα να ζει μια ζωη συμβατη με
τον ΜΗ πραγματικο ευατο, να ειναι ελλειματικος στην συναλλαγη του, συχνα
καταθλιπτικος, να περιοριζει την συναισθηματικη του δοτικοτητα (να μην
εκφραζει εντονα ουτε λυπη ουτε χαρα, ουτε αγαπη, ουτε μισος ασχετα αν
εσωτερικα τα αισνεται) και να αποζητα στις ονειροπολησεις του τον
εγκατελειμενο ευατο, τον πραγματικο.

Αυτο που ονομαζουμε Σχιζοφρενεια ειναι η αποφαση του ατομου κατω απο
περιστασιακα ερεθισμα να απποριψει τον ψευτικο κοσμο και να ανακτησει
τον πραγματικο, αυτον που εγκατελειψε καπου στην παιδικη του ζωη...
Θα μπορουσε να πει κανεις πως αυτο ενισχυεται και απο το γεγονος οτι η
εναρξη της εντοπιζεται στην ηλικια της εφηβειας η\' την αμεσως επομενη,
μια περιοδο αναζητησης της ταυτοτητας και εντονων υπαρξιακων
προβληματισμων.


Για τον Laing η εκδηλωση της σχιζοφρενειας υποσημαινει την εναρξη μιας
επανορθωτικης διαδικασιας που οδηγει στην ανακτηση του πραγματικου
ευατου, στην υγεια. Αρρωστος δεν ειναι ο σχιζοφρενης αλλα το αμεσο
κοινωνικο και οικογενειακο περιβαλλον που με τις αντιφασεις και τις
πιεσεις σε εναν ευαισθητο χαρακτηρα τον οδηγει στο να χασει την
ταυτοτητα του σε μια διαδικασια ικανοποιησης των αλλων.

Θεραπεια του σχιζοφρενικου σημαινει παροχη βοηθεια για οριστικη
υποκατασταση του τεχνητου ευατου απο τον πραγματικο σε ολες τις
αναγκαιες για την σωστη λειτουργια του ατομου καταστασεις. Μια βοηθεια
ειναι αποτελεσματικη οταν ο θεραπευτης ειναι δοτικος στον \"αρρωστο\" του
προσφερει κατανοησει και αγαπη και μαζι με αυτα αποφασιζει να
συμπορευτει μαζι του στο δυσκολο και πολυπλοκο εργο για την ανακτηση
του πραγματικου ευατου.

Ο Laing και οι συνεργατες του, ψυχιατροι και ενας αριθμος νοσηλευτικου
προσωπικου, εγκατεστησαν τους σχιζοφρενεις αρρωστους τους σε ενα παλαιο
οικημα του Λονδινου, το Kingsley Hall, που ζωντας μαζι τους σε μια
σχεδον συμβιωτικη σχεση, αρχισαν να υλοποιουν στη θεραπευτικη πραξη τις
παραπανω αντιληψεις τους. Θα πρεπει να επισημανουμε εδω πwς τοσο ο Laing
οσο και οι συνεργατες τους επεσαν με ζηλο και αγαπη πανω
στην προσπαθεια θεραπειας των ασθενων τους. Τα αποτελεσματα ομως δεν
ηταν και τοσο αναλογα με το ζηλο και την πιστη του Laing. Ενα μεγαλο
μερος των σχιζοφρενικων του Laing επανησηχθει μεσα σε ενα χρονο μετα
την αποθεραπεια τους στα ψυχιατρικα νοσοκομεια, αυτα ακριβως που κατα
τον Laing αποτελουν μερος του \"σχιζοφρενικου κοινωνικου κατεστημενου\"...

Η αντιψυχιατρικη του Laing του εξασφαλισε αρκετη δημοτικοτητα αναμεσα
στους κυκλους της μη-οργανικης ψυχιατρικης. Απο την αλλη αν και ο ιδιος
εξακολουθει να τοποθετει τις αποψεις του σε υπαρξιακο-φιλοσοφικο
πλαισιο, δεν καταφερε να αποφυγει την κριτικη και αυτης ακομα της ιδιας
της υπαρξιστικης παραταξης που του καταλογιζει εναν αφελη
νεορομαντισμο... Ο δρ Laing , o David Cooper και ο A.Esterson
ολοι τους ψυχιατροι ιδρυσαν στο Kingsley Hall το πρωτο ισως \"πνευματικο\"
κεντρο θεραπειας προβληματων της παραφροσυνης. Σημερα η αντιψυχιατρικη
εχει χασει την απηχηση που ειχε καποτε. Ομως τοσο ο Laing οσο και ο
Thomas Szasz στις ΗΠΑ σημαδεψαν την ψυχιατρικη με τις θεωριες τους
δινοντας μια δικια τους ρομαντικη αλλα συναμα και ρεαλιστικη πλευρα της
σχιζοφρενειας, που συμφwνα με το Laing και τον Cooper ειναι η κοινη σε
ολους μας μοιρα, σε μικρο η\' μεγαλο βαθμο...

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by vince_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Ξέρεις, έχω ακούσει την άποψη, από εκπρόσωπο του ψυχιατρικού κλάδου τον οποίο εκτιμώ σαν επιστήμονα, ότι ειδικά οι ψυχώσεις σχετίζονται με την ύπαρξη ενός μη αποδεκτικού , απέναντι στο άτομο, περιβάλλοντος, το οποίο το άτομο αναπλάθει τελικά μέσα στο μυαλό του. 
> Αυτό σε συνδυασμό με κάποια γενετική προδιάθεση, αλλά όχι πάντα.
> 
> ...


Ανάπλαση. 
Με ρωτάς, αν όμως αναπλάθει μαι σκέτη κόλαση, τότε ποιό το νόημα φυγής απο την αληθινή \"κόλαση\", δηλαδή την πραγματικότητα που δεν αντέχει?

Χμ, χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός και να έχω σχέση με το αντικείμενο ή διευρυμένες γνώσεις, θα έλεγα, οτι, όσο άσχημο κι αν είναι, το επίπλαστο, είναι προτιμότερο απο το πραγματικό στην δεδομένη χρονική στιγμή. 

Πχ. μπορεί να νιώθω μοναξιά και να πλάθω φανταστικούς φίλους 
ή 
μπορεί να μην μπορώ να δεχθώ την απόρριψη και να πλάθω σενάρια, εξίσου εφιαλτικά, αλλά λιγότερο οδυνηρά απο το βάρος της απόρριψης.....

Παρατολμο, αλλά υποθέτω πως η επίπλαστη κόλαση, είναι, προτιμότερη απο την θέαση του πραγματικού που μπορεί τον άλλον να τον διαλύσει.
Επομένως η άμυνα σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις, θα μπορούσε να είναι και κάποια μορφή, ασφυκτικής έστω, επιβίωσης υπο αντίξοες υποκειμενικά συνθήκες.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by vince_
> *Σωστά και θα έλεγα πως η ανθρώπινη εξέλιξη βασίζεται κυρίως στο περιβάλλον γιατί μέσα από αυτό αναπλάθεται η ταυτότητα αλλά και η δυνατότητα. Φύση και εξέλιξη βρίσκονται σε μια διαρκή αλληλεπίδραση, όπως τα συναισθήματα και οι σκέψεις.* 
> Ωραίος παραλληλισμός.
> Φύση και εξέλιξη.
> Συναίσθημα και σκέψη. 
> Επομένως το φυσικό δεν είναι στατικό.
> Όπως και το συναίσθημα, εξελίσσεται μέσα απο την εξέλιξη της σκέψης. 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## vince

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον!

Τι να πρωτοπιάσω δεν ξέρω.. :)

Λοιπόν θα ξεκινήσω με κάποιον τρόπο..

----------


## vince

Τα άρθρα είναι πολύ καλογραμμένα και φαίνεται πως έγινε πολύ δουλειά και έρευνα για να διατυπωθούν με τέτοιο επιστημονικό βάθος.

Μου έκανε εντύπωση η περιγραφή των διαφόρων κατηγοριών της σχιζοφρένειας....δεν θυμάμαι να είχα διαβάσει από άλλη πηγή τέτοιο πλούτος περιγραφής. Φοβερό. Προς το παρόν δεν θα τολμήσω να ταυτιστώ με κάποια κατηγορία γιατί δεν αποκλείω τον παράγοντα της μοναδικότητας. Μάλιστα κάπου είχα διαβάσει πως για τον κάθε ασθενή υπάρχει μια ξεχωριστή πορεία.

Κάτι που με άγγιξε στο άρθρο του Laing, η χαμένη ταυτότητα, ο χαμένος εαυτός. Βέβαια και να μην άνηκα σε κάποια κατηγορία ευπάθειας δεν θα μπορούσα παρά να μην νιώσω το νόημα που αναδύεται απο μια τέτοια αποκάλυψη. Κατά κάποιο τρόπο έχω νιώσει βιωματικά μια τέτοια απομάκρυνση από έναν εαυτό. Νιώθω ακόμα όπως ένιωθα και παλαιότερα ότι έχω πει γειά σε αυτόν τον εαυτό προ πολλού αλλά στην ουσία αυτό δεν έγινε γιατί κατά βάθος ο αυθεντικός εαυτός είναι ένας.

Τι να πω weird. Κάπου δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι να πω. Νομίζω πως αρκετοί άνθρωποι το έχουν νιώσει αυτό χωρίς απαραίτητα να είναι σχιζοφρενείς. Οι τυχεροί απλά είχαν τα ψυχικά εφόδια (καλλιεργημένα από νωρίς) να το ξεπεράσουν εύκολα και σταθούν καλύτερα.

----------

